# Best Build for $1500 or less



## Isho (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys,
Looking to build myself a gaming PC capable (at its best) to run games such as Crysis on high.

Not particular about brands.
No Multi-Tasking
I'll be using XP.
No accessories needed.
No Overclocking
No media encoding etc.
and I live in Western Canada.

any more information needed leave a message.
I'm not technically gifted when it comes to computer parts so please keep the language simple, I don't want to search every other word in wikipedia


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have a look at this

*MotherBoards*

*ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $140
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

*or*

*GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050

*CPU*

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $279
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028

*Video Cards*

*XFX PVT88GYDD4 GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB XXX 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $350*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150267

*or*

*XFX PVT80FSHE9 GeForce 8800GTX Extreme 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $440 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150232

*Memory*

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $37 (after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

*Hard Drive*

* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $70*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262

*Power Supplies*

* SeaSonic M12 SS-700HM ATX12V / EPS12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, TUV, FCC - Retail $210
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151031

*or*

*PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black) EPS12V 750W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, ULC, CE, CB, RoHS - Retail $169
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

*Cases*

*Thermaltake Armor Jr VC3000SWA Silver Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $128
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133016

*or*

*Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $135*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

*or*

*Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $120*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

*DVD*

*Sony NEC Optiarc Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X
CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM $27
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118003


----------



## Isho (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help man.


----------

